# favorite sports



## Gwidon (Dec 30, 2010)

what is your favorite sports?
I'm a big rugby fan as well as cricket. I love rugby and play it here regularly at University. To not be involved with a team sport seems crazy and not even an option at this moment in my life. I hope to always be involved with team sport at some level. A good day is a day you don't have to sit in front of the computer and spend outside the whole day.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I ave more then just one.UFC,Wrestling,hockey,baseball,football and basketball.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Boxing. -oOo-

Is Womens Mud Wrestling a sport?


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

I think women's softball is way fun to watch compared to baseball. No, it's not because I look at the girls.....I'm a women. But I would have to say it's much more fast-paced than MLB.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Team sports? No question for me....Basketball. I think the Almighty has a game on right now up above.

Individual....cycling, weightlifting.....but not for competition......which I haven't done for a couple of months. Need to start back up again.

Sawaman, if there are winners and losers in women's mud wrestling then it counts.....you silly boy.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Sawaman, if there are winners and losers in women's mud wrestling then it counts.....you silly boy.


Okay- I choose that then. :mrgreen:

I like basketball too. I used to be a die hard Jazz fan but dont follow them nearly as close as I used to. I played soccer up and through high school so I kinda like that too. Boxing runs in the family... hard to beat a good fight. Must be the Irish in me


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Softball, horse racing, and Rolle Bolle. 

Baseball is cool, especially slow-pitch softball.

I like to watch horse racing live. (I don't gamble.) 

Lastly, I love to play Rolle Bolle. No one plays out here. My uncles were champs.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love softball and baseball more than anything else, even college football. I'd rather have season tickets to the Bees than go watch a U of U game, no question.

Basketball.... I hate it. I don't even have a favorite NBA team anymore and I watch UNC college ball if I watch it at all. My wife is a huge Laker fan so I get caught up in that BS every once in a while but I just really can't stand it. I totally despise the Jazz. :twisted: 

I watched some pro football over the weekend because I used to be a diehard Cowboys and Seahawks fan growing up but it was hard for me to even get into it... kept thinking I only have three months till baseball's opening day.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Hockey all the way.

Too much DRAMA in Basketball, Football and baseball. I get tired of hearing about what LeBron did today to piss somebody off, or the millions so and so get fined for shooting at someone in the club, or so in so is now dating the sporting worlds tricycle and what a shocker it is.

Hockey is one of the few sports where guys leave the ego at home and just play. No room for "sport celebrities" and egotistical millionaires. And if one guy tries to get too ****y, 9 times out of 10 he'll get the sh*t kicked out him in the rink.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Love college football, as well as NFL. I enjoy baseball games in person - nothing beats a night with the bees chillin' on the grass in the outfield. I'm not a big college hoops guy - to me the game is boring, as it is all about bad outside shooting and zone defenses. I'll watch the Jazz if its on and I happen across it, but I won't look for it. I've learned to enjoy NASCAR - especially with the high-def TV. Which by the way, makes every sport better on TV. I enjoy a good hockey game in person, but won't watch it on TV. Back in my younger days, baseball was my game. If I wasn't working on the ranch, chasing fish or critters, I was throwing a baseball.


----------



## ronaldorx (Jun 9, 2011)

My favorite sport is cricket, i play cricket regularly, this game is helpful for your body fitness, you can get many challenge in this game.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Horse racing,Charoit racing,Rodeo,Basketball or what ever sport my kids are playing Soccer, Baseball, Football,Basketball, Barrel racing.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Hunting.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

as much as I like college B-Ball and Fottball- and loved Dallas winning- here is my gfavorite sport- well the first sport also.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=15947153


----------

